# Hi all from a new owner



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

Put down a deposit on my first TT yesterday, an '04 225. Collecting later this week I hope, subject to a few things being sorted. Can't wait.

Cheers all

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Martin, let the mods begin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one, make sure you put some pics up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome coupe or roadster :?:


----------



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

Tis a coupe, and have already found the owners club, and joined, thanks.

Cheers for the welcome, and will post some pics when I get a chance (and the car!).

Quick question - the car has what seems to be a common problem of corrosion on the roof rails. Will be arguing for a warranty repair as the car's only 4 years old and FASH. Have seen the posts on the subject, but just curious: what exactly is the fix? Do the rails come out to be prepared and repainted, or are they done in situ?

Martin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They should be removed new ones paited and fitted


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After a small fight with the dealer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MartinP said:


> Tis a coupe, and have already found the owners club, and joined, thanks.
> Martin


So I see


----------



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

Supposed to be collecting car this morning but dealer phoned last night to say the car had failed MOT on emissions, and needs a new lambda sensor, they think. He is sorting, so no cost issue, but curious as to whether this is a known problem, and an easy or difficult fix? Hoping easy so might be able to get the car later on...


----------



## pinkella (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone from another new owner and new member. I bought a new TT coupe 2.0T in November and have loved every second driving it. I dont know alot about cars, but am hoping to learn alot more about the Audi TT. Looking foreward to attending a few meetups possibly. 

Pinkella


----------



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

The plot thickens...

Sensor has excessive oil coating from failed seal on turbo apparently. Dealer is therefore fitting a recon turbo sourced from Universal Turbos in Fordingbridge, Hants. At his cost, which is is good, but car not available until next week, which isn't.

Anyone had any experience of this company and the turbo units?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

